# Pregnant consultants at clinic?



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, please let me know if you think there is a better place to post this - I need to vent!
Why is it that there are so many consultants/nurses/doctors at my fertility clinic who are very obviously pregnant?
I find it annoying and offensive. Am I the only one who feels that way? I think they should be asked to go on maternity leave before it shows.

Yes, I realise that I am overreacting but I am at the end of my tether after a number of failed cycles and I really do not want... to see more pregnant women AT THE CLINIC of all places.

Bernie


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

They should warn us before seeing them and offer to see someone else if we ask to. 
It does feel like everyone is rubbing their bumps in our faces!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's obviously very very hard.  But I think what we all have to remember when we see pregnant ladies is that we don't know their stories.  They might have fought just as hard as all of us to achieve that pregnancy.

My clinic is often full of children and I won't deny it hurts a little, but I know almost all of them are IVF miracles and it gives me hope that one day it will be us there with our little one.


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bernie I'm with you.
Dudders- you're clearly stronger than me. With all of my losses and treatment I find other people's babies in the clinic quite upsetting. If I'm ever in that position I will not be bringing my babies in. Even though we're all on the IVF journey we're still all in very different places with very different stories.


----------

